# Bill Hargreaves Family Fishing Tournament



## LuckyLady

The Hargreaves Tournament is on for Father's Day weekend. Brochures and registration materials will be at all area tackjle shops shortly. Contact Chuck Haskell at 850 572 4533 for additional information!!


----------



## oldflathead

You bet it is on! Come oil or whatever. This will be the 40th year.

We already have volunteers to take kids fishing. PFF member JJAM is the first. Drop me a PM if you will be available to take some kids out and get the HOOKED ON FISHIN'.

Tom


----------



## jjam

Guys, if you haven't participated in the Hargreaves Tourney before, you don't know what your missing....I requested my angler crew from last year but would welcome any of the kids this event draws....The kids are so appreciative that you took a day out of your life to take them fishing and how much it means to them but at the end of the day you will be the one that will be most gratified I promise....

I look forward to defending Alex's title in the Grey Snapper division....



























































Jimmy


----------



## welder

Tom , as you know I have been invited to Alaska for a week of off shore fishing on one of my members 34' alloy boats and I could not turn it down , BUT, PFF member Bluffman2 is covering my back side for me and will be there.

Guys if you have never worked with the Hargraves you don't know what your missing , to see there faces when hooked up is AWESOME.
Knowing you can change someones life is a very cool thing . Tom [Oldflathead]and I have had kids on my boat that have lived in Pensacola their whole life and NEVER been on the water , once they realize there is more to life than only what they know you can see the little gears in there head turning.

Stephen [ Bluffman ] this will make your third year and that is a tie with me so I will have to be there next year for sure.

Last year was GREAT and this year , the 40th, should be even BETTER.

Tom , THANK YOU for getting me involved and all the work you have done to HELP these kids and Servicemen out, You SIR have PAYED IT FORWARD.

If anyone wants to make a DONATION to help with shirts , entry fees or the Club , who all can they contact ?


----------



## oldflathead

Thanks Cuz,

It is a rewarding endeavor! Turn kids onto fishing!

If all goes as planned, I will be covering your place with my panga, "O.d.a.a.t.". I am still assisting in coordination of volunteer boats and kids. So post here or PM me.

Anyone wishing to donate for kids T shirts and/or entry may make a check to Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo. They can be mailed to GLYC or dropped off at several locations, TBA.










These kids had a wonderful experience. Thanks


----------



## inshorecatch

When is Capts. meeting, have tickets already


----------



## LuckyLady

Here is the latest info on the Hargreaves Tournament!!! Good News!!

<p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Goodmorning all. FYI the GLYC BOD at a special meeting last night made thedecision to continue forward and have the 40*<sup>*th*</sup>* Annual BillHargreaves Fishing Rodeo on Father?s Day weekend. While we realize thatthe offshore fishing areas have taken a big hit with the closures we have amajority of prize categories that are primarily inland waterway typespecies. Our community has had a lot of negative news the last few weeksand we think we need to have at least one happy event in the planning as wemove forward in a positive fashion to have this great family event.Brochures and registration tickets may be obtained at the following locations:<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Gray?sTackle13019 Sorrento Road<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle *<st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">*825 Gulf Breeze Parkway*</st1:address></st1:street>*<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Outcast Fishing and Hunting *<st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">*3250 Barrancas Avenue*</st1:address></st1:street>*<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Goin? Fishin? Bait and Tackle 10890 Lillian Highway<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Hot Spots Bait and Tackle *<st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">*211 Gulf Breeze Parkway*</st1:address></st1:street>*<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*MBTDivers*<st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">*3920 Barrancas Avenue*</st1:address></st1:street>*<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Grand Lagoon Yacht Club 10653Gulf Beach Highway<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Moredetailed information may be found on our website: **[url]www.tools.tsecom.net/bhfr*[/url]* .<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Weare looking forward to a fun weekend for the kids with their dads (and Moms) atGLYC. Please pass this information to all of your friends and neighbors.<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Sincerely,<o></o>*</p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif""><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><st1ersonname w:st="on"><span style="font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*Chuck Haskell*</st1ersonname><span style="font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"">*, Tournament Chairman *<o></o></p>


----------



## inshorecatch

Link does not work............

By Toni Allsop Grand Lagoon Yacht Club is planning for the 40th anniversary of the Hargreaves Fishing Tournament to be held on Father?s Day weekend. This tournament remains the premier family tournament along the Gulf Coast, hosting over 200 junior anglers in the area. Ronald McDonald House will again be the charity for this year?s event, with a portion of the proceeds going to help construct a new house in Pensacola for those families in need of housing when a child is staying at the hospital. The tourney is sponsored by numerous community leaders and businesses, the tournament handing out cash prizes for 12 different categories of fish in the Open Division and 32 fish categories in the Junior Division. Prizes total over $8000. The Hargreaves Rodeo awards the most prizes to junior anglers of any rodeo in Pensacola. The underlying theme of the rodeo is ?the children?. Bill Hargreaves? thrill in the fishing rodeo that bears his name, was watching ?his kids? having a great time. Adult Registration is $35 for anglers 13 and older. Children 12 and under fish for free. The Captain?s meeting will be held on Thursday, June 17 from 6-8 p.m. Weigh-Ins are Friday, June 18, from 5-8 and Saturday, June 19, from 3-9. The tourney fish fry is on Sunday, June 20 from noon til 2, followed by the awards ceremony at 2 p.m. For more information, call Grand Lagoon Yacht Club at 850-607-7569 or Chuck Haskell at 850-572-4533. Pictured: longtime tourney volunteer Matt Liberate with the late/great Bill Hargreaves, the tourney founder.</CFOUTPUT>


----------



## oldflathead

Durn the oil, full speed ahead!










Stephan trailers his boat over here from Biloxi so he can take kids fishing. Don is towing over from Baton Rouge so he and his Dad can take some kids out.

Jimmy (JJAMS) will be taking kids again this year.

Victory at Sea Capt. Jim will be going, taking Marty our disabled veteran and his son, plus 2 more.

Come on, sign up now. Post here, PM or e mail [email protected]

If you cannot go, you may make a donation to help pay the entry fee for kids over 13, $35 and help us buy T shirts for each of the kids. Last year we had enough donations to buy all of the kids a T shirt. Make your check to GLYC, note on the bottom BHFR. That is Grand Lagoon Yacht Club, Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo. You may deliver or mail your check to GLYC

Information we need:

-How many days can you fish, Friday, June 18 &/or Saturday June 19

-How many kids and adult advisors can you take

-Where do you want them to meet you? GLYC, launching ramp, marina, private dock. etc.

-Do you have an enclosed head for the girls.

Each Skipper is expected to pay for bait, fuel, ice, snacks, etc. We will have liability waivers for the kids.

Most of the rest of the info has been posted, but if you have any questions about this volunteer program, call me 850 572 1225


----------



## Reel Rat

Well Tom it will most likely be just me in "Katrina" with a couple kids and a advisor. (That ought to keep me REAL busy)

Dad won't be able to handle a whole day in the boat much less both days. (A 80-something year old WWII vet, the whole day is too tough on him)

I'm there for the whole thing. (If the folks I am staying with don't kick me out )

No enclosed head. (But I have a bucket  )

Meeting them at the dock by the BSH would be my preference.


----------



## Mullethead

Tom - Miss Lisa Too is committed to 2010 BHFFT 

Noah (Hellcat171) said he had two boys lined up - I need to get back with him and confirm the fishing days 

Not sure if these guys were lined up for both Friday & Saturday - I can fish both 

Miss Lisa isa Dusky 256 Center console - last year we fished 3 teens (one girl) and Noah - and it worked out great 

I can pick-up and drop off at GLYC - so the kids can go rightto the weigh in 

Enclosed head? mmmm.... does a cuddy and this count?


----------



## oldflathead

Reel Rat & Mullethead, you are on! Thanks

Now, let us pray the oil does not get so bad the FWC stops all fishing, like in Alabama.

I guess you saw the post indicating the Pensacola Pass will only be open on ebb tide.???


----------



## Reel Rat

Yes, I saw that post. I'm-a-still-coming though. As long as everything ain't boomed in we will find some place to fish. 

Don


----------



## LuckyLady

The Tournament Chairman has announced a changer in the fishing boundary rules for the Hargreaves Family Fiushing Tournament over Father's Day weekend. He wroter as follows:



<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt">As you all know <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on">Florida</st1:State> closed fishing in state waters out to nine miles from the <st1:State w:st="on">Alabama</st1:State> line to the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Pensacola</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Tower</st1laceType></st1lace>. Inland waterways remain open. As a result of several phone calls about the eastern boundary presently in our rules we have been asked if it still remains in effect. The Rules Committee made the decision to rescind the present boundary lines in our rules and will allow fishing to be conducted in any waters that have not been closed by the Federal Government or State of <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State>. Simply put if an angler wants to fish to the east and still get to our scales before they close that will be allowed. As has been the past practice anglers are allowed to bring their catch to the scales by land or by boat. All other rules remain in effect. Please pass this information to all of your friends and neighbors. Chuck Haskell, Tournament Chairman.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Hellcat171

Keith, Just contacted the caregiver for our two boys. We are still on. I will give you a call later if you shoot me a PM with your number.

Tom, i have contacted the UMCH home in Crestview to see where they stand on this weekend. As soon as I find more out I'll let y'all know.

Thanks very much for your perserverence.


----------



## oldflathead

Three of the four boats that had volunteered have cancelled due to the oil, closed pass, closed fishing areas and decontamination.

If someone would like to take my 14' Jon boat w/15HP Yama and takes some kids in Big Lagoon, let me know.

I am bummed out!:boo BP


----------



## inshorecatch

can we launch at GLYC for the tourney


----------



## Mullethead

I know that GLYC has a ramp - I do not know if you have to a member to lauch during the tournament.

Keith


----------



## LuckyLady

Touched base with the Tournament Chairman as to launching your boat at GLYC. I am advised that any angler registered in the tournament may launch their boat at GLYC during the tournament. However, parking for boat trailers is very limited for large events like the tournament. Hence, most individuals should plan on launching elsewhere. Galvez landing is a good option and has much more parking available. Good Luck to all!!


----------

